

Ever run into one of those bugs where you begin to doubt your basic assumptions?  - l0stman
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2009/04/ti-explorer-was-clone-of-lmi-lambda.html

======
stusmith
I once wrote a dynamic-doce loader for the ARM3... worked perfectly in the
debugger, but intermittantly crashed in release. I was tearing my hair out for
days - I was fresh out of uni then, and I couldn't use the debugger (since
that hid the bug). In the end, turns out you have to explicitly flush the
I-cache on an ARM if you want to load-and-execute code.

------
miracle
After processing large amounts of data, I was merging multiple lucene indexes
and got random null pointer exceptions. Surprisingly when I was trying to run
the offending code alone, everything worked fine. Took me a while to figure
that one out. Turned out that it was a bug in the JIT Compiler of Java 1.6.

~~~
eli
Back in my Delphi days I once came across a nasty compiler bug. That was fun.

------
jrp
This reminded me of 'Soul of a New Machine'. I would recommend that book if
you enjoyed this post.

------
jasongullickson
Good debugging stories read like a murder mystery...excellent post!

------
dasil003
Happens to me about once a year programming in Rails, nothing this intense,
but still a 3-4 hour debugging session. If Rails were warning-safe it might
eliminate a large class of these.

